# Làm đẹp với chanh: Trái cây đặc trưng của mùa Hè



## Vũ Thu Hằng (30/5/18)

Mùa Hè đến, nếu không tích cực làm đẹp với chanh thì quả thật là một sự lãng phí!
Chủ đề làm đẹp với chanh chắc chắn không mới, nhưng cũng chưa bao giờ cũ. Mỗi độ Hè về, loại trái cây này lại càng được hội chị em tích trữ nhiều hơn. Lý do trước nhất là bởi quả chanh có thể lập tức xoa dịu cảm giác nóng nực, bức bối trong những ngày nắng lớn; thứ hai là do giá thành rất rẻ, lại phổ biến trên toàn quốc.

Chỉ cần thoáng hương chanh the mát cũng có thể giúp bạn như được đắm mình trong khu vườn mùa Hè tươi xanh. Hôm nay, chúng tôi xin mách bạn 9 cách làm đẹp với chanh để áp dụng trong suốt mùa nóng năm nay. Ít nhất mỗi tuần một lần, bạn hãy tạm nghỉ các loại mỹ phẩm công nghiệp và cho phép da được đẹp lên bền bỉ cùng chanh nhé!

*LỢI ÍCH CỦA QUẢ CHANH*
Trong quả chanh có rất nhiều dưỡng chất tốt cho cơ thể như vitamin C, can xi, sắt, magiê, kali, chất xơ và chất chống ô xy hóa. Bên cạnh đó, đây cũng là trái cây giàu axit bậc nhất. Nếu biết vận dụng hợp lý, tính chất này có thể hỗ trợ bạn trong nhiều hoạt động chăm sóc nhan sắc.



​
Hiện nay, chanh (cả vỏ vàng và vỏ xanh) đều được các chuyên gia y tế xác nhận là có thể giúp cải thiện hệ miễn dịch, giải độc và thanh lọc cơ thể, kháng viêm, tăng cường năng lượng và làm đẹp da (làm mờ vết thâm, trẻ hóa, thanh tẩy, làm mịn da). Đặc biệt, đây là loại quả bạn có thể tận dụng từ vỏ đến nước, tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu sử dụng khác nhau.

*MẸO LÀM ĐẸP VỚI CHANH BẠN NÊN BIẾT*

*1. Uống nước chanh ấm pha mật ong*
Đây có lẽ là phương pháp detox phổ biến, được nhiều người công nhận về độ an toàn và hiệu quả nhất. Bạn vắt nửa quả chanh vào khoảnh 500 ml nước ấm, khuấy thêm 1 thìa cà phê mật ong nguyên chất và uống vào buổi sáng khi vừa thức dậy. Không chỉ giúp làm đẹp da, thức uống này còn thanh lọc hệ tiêu hóa và cơ thể nói chung, mang đến cho bạn sự khỏe khoắn, tỉnh táo trong suốt ngày dài.





*2. Đắp mặt nạ chanh mật ong làm sáng da*
Rất đơn giản, bạn vắt nước cốt nửa quả chanh và trộn chung với 2 thìa cà phê mật ong trong một chén nhỏ. Khi đã có dung dịch sánh đều, bạn dùng tay sạch thoa lên khắp mặt (tránh vùng mắt) kết hợp massage nhẹ. Bạn để mặt nạ này trên da khoảng 10 phút rồi rửa sạch với nước lạnh. Một tuần, bạn có thể áp dụng phương pháp này một lần để xóa mờ vết thâm.

*3. Làm hỗn hợp tẩy tế bào chết toàn thân với chanh*
Công thức làm hỗn hợp tẩy tế bào chết với chanh như sau:

2/3 cốc dấm táo
1/5 cốc dầu dừa
3-4 giọt tinh dầu bạc hà
5-6 giọt tinh dầu chanh
1 thìa canh đường nâu
Bạn trộn chung đường nâu với dấm táo và dầu dừa trước, sau đó nhỏ tinh dầu bạc hà và tinh dầu chanh vào. Hỗn hợp này có thể trữ trong tủ lạnh và dùng 2 ngày/lần cho da toàn thân trong một tháng.

*4. Làm săn da mặt với mặt nạ chanh – trứng – sữa chua*
Bạn trộn 2 thìa cà phê cốt chanh với một hộp sữa chua không đường và một phần lòng trắng trứng. Sau khi đánh đều, bạn thoa hỗn hợp này khắp mặt và rửa sạch sau 30 phút với nước ấm. Đây là phương pháp làm săn da mặt và trẻ hóa tự nhiên rất hiệu quả.

*5. Làm toner chanh – dưa chuột*
Toner tự nhiên này sẽ giúp bạn làm sáng da mà không lo bị kích ứng. Bạn trộn 2 thìa canh cốt chanh với nửa trái dưa chuột thái lát mỏng trong 1/4 ly nước lạnh. Cuối cùng, bạn thêm vào 2-3 lát chanh thái mỏng, trút tất cả vào hũ thủy tinh đậy kín nắp. Dung dịch này có thể trữ trong tủ lạnh và dùng làm toner làm sạch sâu vào mỗi tối trong một tuần.




​*6. Trị mụn đầu đen với nước cốt chanh*
Nếu đang phải chịu đựng mụn đầu đen hoành hành, bạn rửa sạch mặt kết hợp tẩy tế bào chết cho da, sau đó để da khô thoáng trong khoảng 10 phút. Kế tiếp, bạn thoa kem dưỡng ẩm cho da để da có lớp màng bảo vệ. Trong lúc đợi kem dưỡng thấm đều vào mặt, bạn cắt đôi quả chanh, dùng tăm bông ấn vào ruột quả để lấy nước. Bạn chấm tăm bông này lên vết mụn và sẹo mụn (tránh vùng mắt), để da khô thoáng trong khoảng 30 phút rồi rửa sạch với nước lạnh. Phương pháp này nên được áp dụng 3 lần/tuần để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất.

*7. Nuôi dưỡng móng chắc khỏe với chanh*
Bạn trộn 2 thìa canh dầu olive với 1 thìa canh nước cốt chanh, cho hỗn hợp vào tô thủy tinh chịu nhiệt, đun nóng khoảng 10 giây trong lò vi sóng. Sau đó, bạn để dung dịch nguội bớt rồi dùng miếng vải mỏng quấn quanh đầu ngón tay trước khi nhúng vào. Bạn chỉ nên ngâm tay khoảng 2 phút rồi rửa sạch. Phương pháp này nên được áp dụng 2 lần/tuần.



​
*8. Gội đầu với bồ kết – chanh*
Đây là phương pháp dân gian luôn được phụ nữ Việt yêu thích đến tận ngày nay. Bạn có thể mua bồ kết nướng sẵn về bỏ vào túi vải rồi đun sôi; kết hợp với hoa bưởi, hương nhu nếu thích. Sau đó bạn để nước nguội và gội đầu hoàn toàn bằng nước này. Cuối cùng, bạn vắt khoảng 2 quả chanh vào thau nước lạnh rồi xả lại để làm sạch tóc và nhẹ bớt mùi bồ kết tự nhiên.

*9.  Xông mặt với nước nấu vỏ chanh và xả*
Xả chanh là “combo” tuyệt vời cho việc làm sạch lỗ chân lông và chữa bệnh đường hô hấp. Bạn có thể gọt vỏ chanh xanh, phơi khô hoặc đảo qua trên chảo không dầu để tinh chất cô đọng. Sau đó, bạn cho vỏ của 2-3 quả cùng 2 nhánh xả tươi vào nồi nước, đun sôi rồi đổ ra tô thủy tinh. Trước khi đi ngủ, bạn có thể xông mặt với dung dịch này để thanh tẩy da làn da và sảng khoái tinh thần.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

